# And the Birthday Girl is......



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

And Little Girl was in charge to sing Happy Birthday for Pallina








P..........Perfect Pooch:thumbsup:

A..........Always bouncing and happy:chili:

L...........Loving & licking:smootch:

L...........Lough is what she makes me:smrofl:

I...........(she) Is 3 today:drinkup:

N..........Never enough the treats she gets:woohoo2:more more more

A..........And if she could, she would have a steak every day:thmbup:





V..........Very smart cookie:yes:

A..........A small body with big personality:ThankYou:

L...........Let her show you how she can challenge a big dog:duh oh:

E...........Everybody thinks she is so funny

N...........No, well, the squirls don't think she is funny:mellow:

T...........The ducks in the lake go hiding when she is around:hiding:

I............In the backyard, the cats don't dare to come by:no2:

N...........Never under estimate Pallina: she is a good guard poocholice:

A...........And I think she is a 10, don't you?:good post - perfect



She has added so much happiness to my life....Happy Birthday my delicious Pallina:heart:





*


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweet little Girl!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub:Happy birthday dear Piccolina. I know your mommy really knows how to throw a birthday party. I am sure that you are having a really wonderful birthday. I just want to add tons of kisses and well wishes.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggles and chrissy want to wish piccolina a very, very happy third birthday!! Loved all of the pictures and the cake looks lucious!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweetie Pie! 
looks like a perfect party with your sisters.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Palina - Happy birthday little one - you are so adorable. A very special Betty Boop birthday for you. Mommy is very brave putting a red raspberry pie so close - you know the old joke what is white and red all over - a very happy Palina who discovered the raspberry pie.

Sammy, you really need to show more pictures of your beautiful little girls and not wait for birthdays.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Pretty Pallina! Hope your day was perfect!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Piccolina 🎉 everyone looks very happy too😃


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sylie said:


> :wub::wub::wub:Happy birthday dear Piccolina. I know your mommy really knows how to throw a birthday party. I am sure that you are having a really wonderful birthday. I just want to add tons of kisses and well wishes.


 Oops, I'm so sorry I mixed up our girls///////////////



Happy birthday, Pallina.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Happy 3rd Birthday precious Pallina :wub:

Sammy you always have great birthday parties:chili:the pie looks yummy, your little Pallina is so pretty


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou: to all the well wishers





wkomorow;3604554
Sammy said:


> You are right Walter....here are some pictures from some time ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PALLINA!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

i love the red doggles and the one with your girls looking at the bird. My favorite is her on the bed.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday PaLLINA:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pallina, what a lovely birthday you have had. One special spoiled maltese :wub: :cheer:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Pallina!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY 3 RD BIRTHDAY SWEET PALLINA :wub: :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl 🎉🐾❤


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Happy Belated Birthday to Pallina!! Looks like it was a fun time!!!*


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pallina!
arty:arty:
Sammy, your girls are so beautiful!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Pallina. Love all the pics...what a nice party!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PALLINA:cheer: What a great birthday cake and celebration. You look so beautiful celebrating. :chili:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou: to all the well wishers

Here are couple of bonus (old) pictures of the trio:















*


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated 5th Birthday, sweet Pallina!

I know you and your sisters had a wonderful and fun day with your dear mommy!

Love your delicious birthday cake! 

Hugs and kisses to you and your sisters from Ullana, Vanessa and me!!!

Xoxo

arty::heart:arty::heart:arty::heart:arty::heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aren't they precious. What I don't understand is why you have a little one in tummy rub position, but there is no tummy rubbing going on. Get that tummy rubbed. 

They are so adorable in their little outfits. And the closeup of the face - beyond cute.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Piccolina said:


> :ThankYou: to all the well wishers
> 
> Here are couple of bonus (old) pictures of the trio:
> 
> ...


Love those bonus photos...Your girls are adorable in their colorful little sweaters and bows :wub: and the close-ups are Absolutely Adorable :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> What I don't understand is why you have a little one in tummy rub position, but there is no tummy rubbing going on.




Walter, I was the photographer, how could i give her a tummy rub at the same time:w00t:

Shall I keep those pictures coming?????
Here are some more of my favorites.....




















*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They seem to love the birds. I love the picture with her in the car with the toy birds. They are so precious. I am really enjoying seeing the pix.

When Luck wants a tummy rub he rolls over and if I do not pay attention he will start howling. 

I also love the miss sleepy head photo. They are just so cute. They are like little fluff toys.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pallina! Love the pictures! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Alexa said:


> Happy belated 5th Birthday, sweet Pallina!
> 
> I know you and your sisters had a wonderful and fun day with your dear mommy!
> 
> ...



OMG, I'm so so sorry about my huge mistake in my first post!!!

Hopefully Pallina can forgive her confused auntie to make her even older than she actually got!

So here I go again: Happy belated 3rd Birthday, sweet girl!


----------

